# Breeding after kidding



## Bring (Nov 28, 2009)

My Pygmy doe had her first kid December 29,2008. She is still allowing her little doeling to nurse! When can mama be bred again?  When can baby be bred?


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

10 mos for a young goat is safe.

Breed the doe any time you want.  She will accept a buck any time now.

Separate for a few weeks to break that nursing cycle.  Very strange she still allows it?  Most does wean their own kids, mine do.  Never had one nurse that long.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not a pygmy breeder, but I believe most folks let them get a little older before they breed them since some are prone to kidding problems.


----------

